# can frozen bloodworms go bad ??



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i was wonderin whether or not it is possible for frozen bloodworms to go bad... they are quite expensive... but if they are bad and will harm the fish, then i will not feed them it and jus buy new ones...

wat happened was that i had them in the freezer... i went away for a week and a half.. and sometime in between the power went out so when we got back, the bloodworms were soggy and very stinky....

can i still feed these frozen bloodworm cubes to my 3 2inch rbps ? i know they are tough fish...


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i dont know if i would do it, if it was okay t have them soggy and then re freeze them the stores would sell them unfrozen right, this happend to my dad once and he threw all of his froze stuff out and he had alot, so it must not be worth the risk


----------

